# I can’t dream! Is it a bug?



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

Started a new island and didn’t receive Luna’s bed in the mail so I got one from my friend just now. The problem is I still can’t initiate the dream sequence when laying down on it. Is this somehow related to the update? Does anyone know why I can’t dream at all? I have yet to meet Luna and no bed initiates dreaming. It’s very confusing :|


----------



## Livia (Nov 5, 2021)

Do you have a house or are you still in a tent? I’m pretty sure you need a house to be able to dream.


----------



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

Livia said:


> Do you have a house or are you still in a tent? I’m pretty sure you need a house to be able to dream.


I’m in a house


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 5, 2021)

Have you finished the tutorial mode? You probably need to get past that hurdle first.


----------



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Have you finished the tutorial mode? You probably need to get past that hurdle first.


hmm I’m not quite sure. When does tutorial mode end?


----------



## simplehobbit (Nov 5, 2021)

KK's performance ends tutorial mode.

I'm not sure exactly what the prerequisites are for Luna/Dreaming.

Since you haven't gotten her letter, though, I'm inclined to think that you simply haven't unlocked the feature in the game yet.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't exactly know to be honest, but I think it's after you get the terraforming mode and KK comes to perform for the first time.


----------



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

simplehobbit said:


> KK's performance.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what the prerequisites are for Luna/Dreaming.
> 
> Since you haven't gotten her letter, though, I'm inclined to think that you simply haven't unlocked the feature in the game yet.


oh I see! no I haven’t unlocked KK’s performance yet. I remember always getting Luna’s Bed before that though but I could be wrong, I have lousy memory!


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 5, 2021)

Also, I’d like to mention that you can’t dream inside other peoples houses. I tried to dream in a house of one of my other reps and it didn’t let me.


----------



## Livia (Nov 5, 2021)

unless the update changed something, you should be able to dream before KK performs. I uploaded the dream of my second island when I only had 2 villagers and the museum and RS were still a tent. I thought the only requirement was owning a house, so I’m not sure why it won’t work for you.


----------



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

Livia said:


> unless the update changed something, you should be able to dream before KK performs. I uploaded the dream of my second island when I only had 2 villagers and the museum and RS were still a tent. I thought the only requirement was owning a house, so I’m not sure why it won’t work for you.


I think it’s strange too. I just made a second character and paid off my loan in nook miles, I’m gonna see if this character receives a luna’s bed in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

Not sure if it affects things but do you have the online service?


----------



## Neorago (Nov 5, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Not sure if it affects things but do you have the online service?


I do! I checked and it expires next year so it’s still active. I don’t have the expansion pack thingy but a regular online membership. it’s always worked before. very strange

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

My second character didn’t get a Luna’s bed in the mail either. I wonder if the developers are aware of this. I’m hoping it’s not a bug and that they just changed it up a bit. the question is, will my character ever get to activate Luna’s sequence? would be a bummer if I didn’t get to dream :| don’t wanna risk deleting my whole island either, what if gets solved down the line? sorry, I’m rambling lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

I deleted my second character and all of a sudden my main character received a letter from Luna containing Luna’s bed and I can now dream! this was hands down the weirdest experience I’ve had in this game but I’m so relieved that everything is back to normal lmao. thanks for your help guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ashleyyyyy99 (Jan 1, 2022)

Neorago said:


> I do! I checked and it expires next year so it’s still active. I don’t have the expansion pack thingy but a regular online membership. it’s always worked before. very strange
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> ...





Neorago said:


> I do! I checked and it expires next year so it’s still active. I don’t have the expansion pack thingy but a regular online membership. it’s always worked before. very strange
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> ...


 Hi! I have the exact same problem! Seems to be it's after update bug maybe I just recently downloaded the eShop version on my switch can you please tell me in more detail how you solved it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 2, 2022)

Ashleyyyyy99 said:


> Hi! I have the exact same problem! Seems to be it's after update bug maybe I just recently downloaded the eShop version on my switch can you please tell me in more detail how you solved it? Thanks in advance!☃❄


The main requirements are having a house, and having the Resident Services upgraded. But to be sure, it's best to have had KK's first concert already.

Do you also have a second resident? The user above mentioned that deleting that character allowed him to receive Luna's letter. If not, perhaps could you elaborate more?


----------



## Ashleyyyyy99 (Jan 2, 2022)

Rosch said:


> The main requirements are having a house, and having the Resident Services upgraded. But to be sure, it's best to have had KK's first concert already.
> 
> Do you also have a second resident? The user above mentioned that deleting that character allowed him to receive Luna's letter. If not, perhaps could you elaborate more?



Yes , I already have a house but my resident services is a tent... Maybe that's it? I need to upgrade it first maybe? but I could've sworn the first day I played when I laid in bed the first time on the tent the prompt to dream came up... but since it was my first day I just went ahead and saved but I could be wrong, maybe it didn't pop up. I have 5 animals living on my island and  I just added a second resident today I don't know if I should keep the second resident for a while or not.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 2, 2022)

Ashleyyyyy99 said:


> Yes , I already have a house but my resident services is a tent... Maybe that's it? I need to upgrade it first maybe? but I could've sworn the first day I played when I laid in bed the first time on the tent the prompt to dream came up... but since it was my first day I just went ahead and saved but I could be wrong, maybe it didn't pop up. I have 5 animals living on my island and  I just added a second resident today I don't know if I should keep the second resident for a while or not.



Ah. I see. The Resident Services needs to be upgraded into a building, which happens after having 3 villagers moved in (in addition to the starter villagers). Since you have 5 villagers now, Tom Nook should announce the upgrade soon.


----------



## Neorago (Jan 3, 2022)

Ashleyyyyy99 said:


> Hi! I have the exact same problem! Seems to be it's after update bug maybe I just recently downloaded the eShop version on my switch can you please tell me in more detail how you solved it? Thanks in advance!


sorry for the late reply! you might have seen my post in the other thread, I’ll copy and paste it here just in case you didn’t.

“it took me longer than usual too but I eventually got Luna’s bed in the mail and was finally able to dream. before the 2.0 update I always received the letter from Luna fairly quickly ( I got it in the mail with the first house upgrade I believe). it took way longer for me to get it this time though (I restarted too). so don’t worry! you will eventually get a mail from Luna but later than what you’re accustomed too”

I did make and delete a second character but honestly, I don’t think that helped me in finally receiving Luna’s letter. on the other hand I did  TT quite a bit, maybe two weeks or so, until I finally got it. don’t remember doing much else than that. I’m sure you’ll get yours soon, keep me posted and good luck!


----------

